# OCF and smart card problem



## Toxter (Jul 30, 2005)

Im trying to write some smart card software using OCF, but I'm stuck at the beginning 

here is a part of code:

CardRequest cr =	new CardRequest(CardRequest.NEWCARD, null, FileAccessCardService.class); 
SmartCard sc = SmartCard.waitForCard(cr);

I'm getting following exception:

PCSC Exception in method SCardConnect: PC/SC Error SCardConnect return code = 8010000b

Can anyone help? What am I doing wrong?
Thanks.


----------



## Toxter (Jul 30, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## Toxter (Jul 30, 2005)

OK, does anyone have expirience with OCF?


----------

